# Going to buy some Danios for cycle



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

I was reading up on the fishless cycle and I don't think I wanna go that path... I used two tetras on my 10 gal for my cycle and that worked fine.. even though i read they are not good for cycling..

Now for my 55 gallon, how many danios? what kind? should I buy... I still need to set up a heater first, and get some plants.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

vpec13 said:


> I was reading up on the fishless cycle and I don't think I wanna go that path... I used two tetras on my 10 gal for my cycle and that worked fine.. even though i read they are not good for cycling..
> 
> Now for my 55 gallon, how many danios? what kind? should I buy... I still need to set up a heater first, and get some plants.


imho:

1) get the plants in there and established before adding the fish.

2) With a tank in a heated room there is no need for a heater.

3) get 5 danios and don't add food the first week. (with schooling fish like danios you can add 1 or more then 4 but nothing in between--they need to set up a pecking order so they are more evenly matched to the one above and below in that order)


my .02


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> imho:
> 
> 1) get the plants in there and established before adding the fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks... Yeah i'm going to add plants and finish decorating before I add fish. right now the temp is just at the bare minimum for the safe zone. it is in a family room where it's heated in winter and AC in summer.. so you suggest i dont get a heater?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

vpec13 said:


> Thanks... Yeah i'm going to add plants and finish decorating before I add fish. right now the temp is just at the bare minimum for the safe zone. it is in a family room where it's heated in winter and AC in summer.. so you suggest i dont get a heater?


I wouldn't use a heater. but that's just my


.02


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

I've never had a Zebra Danio die in a cycle. I'd say 5-6 in a 55 gal.


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

appreciate all the comments!! once i get some fake plants put in the tank.. I'll add some danios in.. shoot for tommorow maybe


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

vpec13 said:


> appreciate all the comments!! once i get some fake plants put in the tank.. I'll add some danios in.. shoot for tommorow maybe


I meant live plants not the plastic types. *old dude


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> I meant live plants not the plastic types. *old dude


I feel live are too much maintenance.. i dont want a whole co2 setup running in my tv. room.. i know my mom would hate it lol.. 

I just dont think it is at simple as.. plant.. and let it grow lol


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

vpec13 said:


> I feel live are too much maintenance.. i dont want a whole co2 setup running in my tv. room.. i know my mom would hate it lol..
> 
> *I just dont think it is at simple as.. plant.. and let it grow *lol


With a little peat moss and lots of sand in the substrate it can be exactly that easy. *old dude


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> With a little peat moss and lots of sand in the substrate it can be exactly that easy. *old dude


really.. thats it?

I already am using sand as my substrate..


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

vpec13 said:


> really.. thats it?
> 
> I already am using sand as my substrate..


Yep *old dude

Only use some peat moss to keep hardness from building up over time.

The sand is what will help "root" the plants. So you can basically just push then in and they will stay there.









Kinda. 


my .02


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

so i wont need to add co2... special lighting... add special chemicals?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

vpec13 said:


> so i wont need to add co2... special lighting... add special chemicals?


no co2, no chemicals, no special lighting.

I do recommend 2 watts per gallon of 6500k flourescent lighting.

But other lighting will allow the plants to thrive also. *old dude


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Beaslbob speaks the truth.


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

i may have to go to petco tonight and buy some live plants then!!!


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

vpec13 said:


> i may have to go to petco tonight and buy some live plants then!!!


If you can wait a few days, check out aquabid.com or look up ebay seller mikeswetpets. I've had good experience with him. The prices, selection and plant quality are wayyyyy better than petco.


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

I've done two of the biggest "Plants cant grow with this" claims on this forum. (most forums actually.)

I have a UGF, (Under Gravel Filter) and a lighting system that has an actenic bulb and a bunch of blue LEDs.
The running theory in some circles is that plants wont work with UGFs, plants will "melt" or never survive with actenic bulbs. Some say any blue bulb will kill them.
Some say you cant keep live plants with cichlids, angel fish, rainbow sharks, or distichodos because they will eat/destroy them.

Every plant in my tank is live, and I have all the above.

In my experience, its incorrect to make a blanket statement like "Live plants wont work with _______"
It would be more truthful to say, "SOME live plants wont live, SOME live plants will survive but not thrive, and SOME live plants will grow like weeds in _______ conditions."

With 14 different types of plants, and multiple plants of about 6 of those, I am actually having to cut back and relocate plants due to growth.

I have had 2 plants that did not work at all, just died out within a week of purchase.
I have two that lost all the leaves after the transplant, but are coming back very well.
4 are growing very slowly, (almost no discernible growth in 2 months on 2 of them) but are vibrant green and very healthy.
2 other types have easily tripled in size in three months.
I removed two types because with about 1.5 to 2 inches of growth every 24 hrs, I got tired of cutting, replanting, and untangling the dang things.

What do I do to grow em?

I bought em, and covered the roots with gravel. 


I just recently started using flourish and iron just to see if it would reduce some of the leaf loss form new transplants, or help the slow growers to grow. I've dosed it maybe 3 times.

OH BTW... I am NOT a green thumb.
I have joked that "every plant Ive tried in my house dies. Heck, I even had a PLASTIC plant, and IT DIED!"
But, I hate the look of fake plants in a tank, so I figured I'd give it a shot, cause I mean really... it's not like I could over water them... or forget to water them.

Thankfully, they are working great.

The only maintenance i have with them is occasionally a big fish will decide he wants to bull his way through the thickest part of one instead of going around or easing through a few leaves, and I have to use my "Aquatic gardener" wand to replant it.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

i live plants for pet co in a 10g with just the lights that came with the hood . an there gorwing just fine. i try not too over think things .


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys! Deff going to order some real plants then and install them. I see they have like the plant seeds at petco I may try those. its only a couple bucks and if it fails.. they gurantee your money back. so worth a try


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

Never tried seeds myself. Wouldn't have the patience for them.
Be csrefull of tje big box store plants. Often times they have simi aquatic plants labled as aquatic.
As for me, I never bought a plant I didn't see growing in a tank, fully submerged. 
Personally, I'd also recommend to stay away from the type that look almost like little pine needles for leaves. 
One strand can become a 30 in long spaghetti noodle, tangling in everything, and floating around the top like hair. Some of them shed annoyingly too.

Broad leaf, thick leaf plants & grasses seem to absorb the light better.
I'd start with some fast growing background plants first. Then move to mid and front, shorter plants.
JMO


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Is there a thread for this.. I am completly clueless when it comes to plants.. I will post up a picture of my tank, and then can you give me some suggestions of how I should do it??


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is the tank how it stands now.. The heater I am running is working, so i am really happy about.. the temp is a little above the safe zone... so i lowered it a little bit.. I added in some tetra fizz tabs to help get rid of the metals in the water, and I added some of this "special blend" stuff (that's what it was called).. the ammonia level was like a lime greenish color (api master test kit) so I assume its cycling correct?


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

I know its kinda ghetto looking at the moment... (i bought it used) I need to get a new glass canopy.. but I am working with what I have right now


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

vpec13 said:


> Is there a thread for this.. I am completly clueless when it comes to plants.. I will post up a picture of my tank, and then can you give me some suggestions of how I should do it??


One reference is here:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/beaslbob-builds-reference-10056.html

and here is another with pictures of beaslbob builds

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/beaslbob-builds-12872.html

I do whant to thank to posts here and good experiences.

to me the key is getting the plants thriving and after that everything else is secondary. A mix of fast growing and slower growers will IME help insure you get enough plants thriving to balance out and stabilize thank. Then you can worrry about making it eye popping, tank of the month, aquasacping awards winning show tanks later.

(but then you should see the amazement of visitors looking at my Ugly tanks. *old dude )


FWIW there are even some plants I have no success with.


But still that is just me and my 


Da ta:


.02 *r2


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

you have been a great help.. thanks!! i really appreciate it..


----------

